# Predator Hunting Hunt Challenge Promotion



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

For the next couple of weeks we want to promote the various predator hunt challenges that many of you are putting on or are registered for across the country over on our Facebook and on our soon to launch new website.

We're looking to spread awareness and promotion to help make your challenges a successful event.

Please find us on Facebook and message us or email our marketing manager the information about your hunt and we will begin to post about them. Send us photos, a copy of the flyer and please give us the link to your website and/or Facebook page of your predator hunt challenge.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Predator-Hunter-Outdoors/426811857415971

[email protected]

www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

As much as I like this it may not be the best idea. Anti's are trying to eliminate "contests" every time I turn around. Not sure I want to give them more access to information on where they are being held. JMO

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing fr3db3ar...I think I asked Don some time ago about making a members cabin forum, that can only be seen by members, not whole world. I am not sure that's what happened. Facebook and coyote hunting don't mix. JMO.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There are hundreds of hunting and trapping pages on face book, I read a huge number of them and I,m a member of several. I will not roll over and let the anti's dictate what I read or post, as far as I'm concerned they can all go to...........................I'll stop there.

PHOnightsniper, are you aware of the NPHA's big weekend coming up on the 17th and 18th (next weekend) in Garden City, Kansas.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 Swift. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Swift, are you a member of NPHA?

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Wish I had an event to add but don't know of any here in Alberta . Along the lines of what fr3dbar said , I know of a local pheasant hunt festival that met up with some anti resistance . The hunt went on tho and has been a big success the last couple years . Just an instance of us not rolling over and playing dead as swift said . My personal pred hunt event this year is gonna be to continue to call coyotes out here on the prairie and hopefully not call in one of the local exploding grizzly population . I will consider it s huge success if that doesn't happen .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Swift, are you a member of NPHA?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


just recently joined, haven't even received my new member packet yet


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool, you'll find me in there. Team 3 ????

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> +1 Swift. :thumbsup:
> 
> awprint:


Thanks capper, I've really become even more feed up with the whole feel good system thing. We let the anti's dictate how we think and act, we let the liberals dictate how we should think and act, I'm just down right feed up to the point of "I'm damn mad and not going to take it anymore." I've yet to met an "anti" that will stand face to face with me and debate this issue be it hunting, trapping or even fishing without becoming abusive and slanderous and they are raising their kids to believe the same things. I'll share that current experience in my up coming elk season blog.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> Thanks capper, I've really become even more feed up with the whole feel good system thing. We let the anti's dictate how we think and act, we let the liberals dictate how we should think and act, I'm just down right feed up to the point of "I'm damn mad and not going to take it anymore." I've yet to met an "anti" that will stand face to face with me and debate this issue be it hunting, trapping or even fishing without becoming abusive and slanderous and they are raising their kids to believe the same things. I'll share that current experience in my up coming elk season blog.


" I've yet to met an "anti" that will stand face to face with me and debate this issue be it hunting, trapping or even fishing without them becoming abusive and slanderous and they are raising their kids to believe the same things.

I needed to clarify myself.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> Swift, are you a member of NPHA?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


This sent me over there to check them out. Does anyone know if there a good amount of active members in Colorado or even Oklahoma? Reading through some of the stuff now. The "contest" look cool.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

At least one or two in Colorado.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

We are members of the NPHA as well. I haven't been able to keep up with the NPHA events that are going on since business has picked up.

Trying to keep up with all that is going on in the predator hunting world to the best of my ability!


----------

